# Equivalence mark



## pakmedschools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi,

If applying for a foreign seat, is an equivalence mark of 775 good to get accepted in any government college?


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

i think the minimum you need is like 660. so dude u r pretty much set..


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

um not in any..................every year the competitiion rises and the kids who got into ke this year are all 900+, and 870+ for aimc....................take a look at last years selection lists at HEC's website and ull see where you stand..........


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

pakmedschools said:


> If applying for a foreign seat, is an equivalence mark of 775 good to get accepted in any government college?


The most anyone can assure you is that you're eligible to apply. In terms of admissions, it really depends on competition, response of applicants, and a number of other factors.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Smeer said:


> The most anyone can assure you is that you're eligible to apply. In terms of admissions, it really depends on competition, response of applicants, and a number of other factors.


Smeer is absolutely right! Well u r eligible to apply but 770 marks are not good. For government colleges u need at least 80% (around 870) to be in competition, becuz below that u will have to take above 90 % in the entry test, to be selected.
Having 80% marks, and then reaching the 80% point in the entry test will confirm u a seat!
Wat i know, my friend who attained 930 marks had problem getting in, although he got 81% in the test! Finally his name appeared in the 3rd list.
Anyhow, don't be dishearted u will qualify for the foreigners seats and u still have a chance there because everyone has to show their equivalence marks! 
:happy::happy:​


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

im pretty sad now... uh oh :S da ibcc people are realllly horrible... just cuz da dum guy at the counter had a bad day he took it out in my grades... i had a GPA of 3.6 outta 4... and now in da temporary certificate they made my marks 727 out of 1100 .. am i doomed?! i am planning to give the entrance test for govt. colleges in lahore... do i hav any chances of getting in? please do respond...


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

they don't take it out on anyone, get it rechecked by some other guy if he mis-calculated, but see if u don't have any ap score or lower scores i.e. 1,2,3 then ur ibcc will come out to 750 plus, but u never know bec less people might apply this year due to the condition in pakistan and 820 might be enough to get into AIMC or KE. 

by the way ur GPA has nothing to do with the equivalence bec i has a 4.3 and ended with high 850+

Just have faith in God.#yes

p.s when the list first comes out don't panic if ur at the bottom bec u will certainly move up at least 10 spots bec a lot of people change their mind when they actually come here and see the condition of med school in pk.


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

hey cooldude89 did u apply this year, and for wat colleges? wat was ur exact score with wat grades u had?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

the ibcc people r ************* !!!!!!!!
theyr so stupid that the sometimes misplace your original documents and unless you dont have any good "safarish" to shove up their *** they dont be good to you

and just f.y.i
i got 935/1100 in the equivalence for fsc pre med and got a ! in the gov. college entrance test
so dont waste time studyin for it simply apply for private colleges


----------



## SM125 (Jul 19, 2008)

... hey guys... i have a question..
can anyone help plz...??

wa is the difference b/t external and internal examinations??

and what are canadian provincial exams .....internal or external??

plz help


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

SM125 said:


> ... hey guys... i have a question..
> can anyone help plz...??
> 
> wa is the difference b/t external and internal examinations??
> ...


I went through Canadian system as well and that too the provincial one. I tried convincing them that this can be taken as an external system because all schools in the province are required to comply by the rules and regulations of their single board but unfortunately, they will take this as an internal examination system and that would lead to deduction of 20 percent of your final marks.

I believe external examination systems would lead to a lesser deduction compared to internal, so that is the only difference between the two, in my opinion.#nerd


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

SM125 said:


> wa is the difference b/t external and internal examinations??


I'm not sure about the dictionary definition but external generally means that the way the grading system works is that everyone in the country takes a standard set of tests for that particular grade/subject, and those tests are graded by people outside your school where the grader doesn't have any influence or bias so that the exams can be graded as fairly as possible. That's how AP tests work at least and those are considered external examinations.

By that logic internal examinations refer to systems in which grades are determined by the instructor of the course or by people inside your school where the grading policy might defer from teacher to teacher or certain teachers might have different grading criteria which might change your letter grade. There isn't a universal examination pattern by which everyone in the country or state or region is graded in an equal manner, and your final marks/grades are distributed locally.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

ur from USA uve done with internal examination
ur from UK uve done external examination
ur from pak uve done external examination
ur from canada, wait a sec, where the hell is canada anyway?...just kidding uve done internal examination...........

p.s. in pak med school u fail alot


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

taimur said:


> ur from USA uve done with internal examination
> ur from UK uve done external examination
> ur from pak uve done external examination
> ur from canada, wait a sec, where the hell is canada anyway?...just kidding uve done internal examination...........
> ...



hahahaha ... funny only Americans have problem identifying what lies North to them...#laugh


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

canada? north? really? man i thought that piece of land was nicaragua


----------



## SM125 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nicaragua??? 
HEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY...

..

THanx for the replys guys... appreciate the help....


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

taimur said:


> canada? north? really? man i thought that piece of land was nicaragua


I forgive you dear, we all learn from our mistakes #wink
and i understand geographical orientation can be bit troublesome :happy:


----------



## SM125 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey....

i live in vancouver i dunno who marked my provincial exams in victoria (BC's capital, Taimur)... shouldn't the provincial examination be considered "External" and not Internal examination#baffled . Mr . Wilayat (by the way who named this guys?#eek ) from IBCC says "theres no way that we wud considerprovincail exams to be external."...
..... well... there goes the 20%.....

Provincial exams should be external... RIGHT??


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

SM125 said:


> Provincial exams should be external... RIGHT??


Yeah, I agree that logically provincial exams should be perceived as external, but apparently the IBCC thinks otherwise. Unfortunately there's not much you can do about it #sad.


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

daammnnn they deduct 20% jeezz, my friend's cousin went from 90% to 70% ... 
anyways, how much does Shifa require?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Smeer said:


> Yeah, I agree that logically provincial exams should be perceived as external, but apparently the IBCC thinks otherwise. Unfortunately there's not much you can do about it #sad.


haha logic?? c'mon this is IBCC we're talkin about!


----------



## SM125 (Jul 19, 2008)

True that medGrunt...

why do they need records from grade 9 ?? shudn't it be just grades 11 n 12, 
since they only require FSc from Paki students..??


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

Is it foreingers vs foriengers for the seat, so if they deduct 20% from one, they also do it for all other foreingers. therefore it doesn't matter wat u get after 20%, coz u r only competing against foreigners for the foreinger seat in the gov. colleges. Right??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys.....my equivalence is 852.5/1100.... i live in UAE and applying in pak but guys if i make my domicile will i be accepted as a pakistani residence ....and i dun have foreign passport......is this marks enough to get into LMC


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

chickoos said:


> guys.....my equivalence is 852.5/1100.... i live in UAE and applying in pak but guys if i make my domicile will i be accepted as a pakistani residence ....and i dun have foreign passport......is this marks enough to get into LMC



Yes and no. They will try their best to take you as a foreigner in order to allow locals to compete on those predetermined seats fairly.

However, if you do come up with a domicile, yes you can apply as a local residence but mind you, the competition is aggressive.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

danny said:


> Yes and no. They will try their best to take you as a foreigner in order to allow locals to compete on those predetermined seats fairly.
> 
> However, if you do come up with a domicile, yes you can apply as a local residence but mind you, the competition is aggressive.


well said


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

thanx guys........so wat shud be the minimum equivalence to get into LMC


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

660


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys i think i have made a mistake in equivalence ...i m providing u wid my results ,please make my equivalence.....

'O' Levels 
Maths A 
English B 
Biology B 
Chemistry A 
Physics A
Computer Studies B


'A' Levels
Maths B
Physics C
Biology C
Chemistry C


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

chickoos said:


> guys i think i have made a mistake in equivalence ...i m providing u wid my results ,please make my equivalence.....


yes, you have. IBCC calculates your equivalence, not MedStudentz.


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

*heyyy ulll!!*

if u guys don't mind...would u guys like to share ur ibcc equivalance marks??? im just eager to know what the outcome for this year would most likely be!! if u guys choose to do so..thanks!!#happy


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

i got 821/1100 lol... & im from canada


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

accept american aide, but not the american system. IBCC sucks. *rolleyes*


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Sidra said:


> *rolleyes*


#roll


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

guyz if u get 1000 min in mcat the person getting 800 plus marks wd get admisin in govt coleges but dnt keep ke in mind then


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i know of a person who scored like 928 in punjab MCAT and 894 in equivalence
and he went to ke
but
that was four yrs ago


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

if u have got 800 to 850 dnt aim for ke there are others too but if u have above 900 or 870 smthng then u cd aim for ke

last yera i think ke merit was 87 percent n for fjmc it was 84 allama iqbal was 82 n sims 79


----------

